# es la base de una democracia que funcione/funciona



## Malbecblend

Acá está Elon Musk explicando el motivo por el cual invirtió tanto dinero en Twitter:

“La libertad de expresión es la base de una democracia que funcione y Twitter es la plaza pública digital donde se debaten asuntos vitales para el futuro de la humanidad.”

Noto que dice funcione y no funciona, pero no entiendo la razón por la cual se emplea el subjuntivo. Es una declaración afirmativa, no? No veo ninguna razón para usar el tiempo subjuntivo.


----------



## Mister Draken

Personalmente no habría usado el subjuntivo por las razones que has expuesto.


----------



## swift

Concuerdo con mi dilecto contertulio y veloz predecesor.


----------



## Malbecblend

Olvídenlo, creo que puedo contestar mi propia pregunta. Es porque habla de una democracia no especificada, no?


----------



## swift

Esto se lee en inglés, lengua original de los dichos del señor Musk:


> Announcing the deal to buy Twitter last week, Musk said: “Free speech is the bedrock of a functioning democracy, and Twitter is the digital town square where matters vital to the future of humanity are debated.” | The price of free speech: why Elon Musk’s $44bn vision for Twitter could fall apart


“Que funciona” es lo adecuado.


----------



## Malbecblend

swift said:


> Esto se lee en inglés, lengua original de los dichos del señor Musk:
> 
> “Que funciona” es lo adecuado.


Ok, muchas gracias


----------



## franzjekill

Malbecblend said:


> Noto que dice funcione y no funciona, pero no entiendo la razón por la cual se emplea el subjuntivo. Es una declaración afirmativa, no?


En inglés EM no utilizó la "bare form", no utilizó el subjuntivo. Dijo: "_Freedom of expression is the basis of a democracy that works...". _Yo habría utilizado el indicativo en español, pero se trata de una traducción y yo no soy traductor, así que mi opinión va con doble juego de pinzas.

De todos modos comento que la razón por la cual no ves sentido en el uso del subjuntivo, a mi juicio, no es correcta. Que una frase sea asertiva no es condición para el uso del indicativo en la subordinada. Podrás encontrar incontables casos de frases asertivas en las que se utiliza el subjuntivo, a veces de forma obligada, a veces opcional. Darlos aquí sería desviar el tema. Un asunto complicado y que, ni yo soy la persona, ni corresponde ni se puede tratar en un tema de WR. 

De no haberse tratado de una traducción, encuentro que ambos modos son gramaticalmente correctos y suenan, a mis oídos, como muy naturales. Si la persona que lo dijera estimara que, a su entender, prácticamente no hay democracias funcionales, esperaría que utilizara el subjuntivo.


----------



## Doraemon-

Puede ser ambas:
-una democracia que funcione: es un requisito de toda democracia para que pueda funcionar, y se podría decir aunque no existiera ninguna democracia que de verdad esté funcionando en el mundo. No se está afirmando de ninguna democracia en concreto, sino en general, y ni siquiera que exista tal democracia. Tiene un carácter teórico, general, no uno concreto
-una democracia que funciona: se refiere a una democracia real y existente que funciona. Se afirma que la democracia (o al menos a la que se refiere) de verdad funciona.
Como traducción veo mucho más razonable el uso del subjuntivo, como se ha hecho.
Por tanto opino al revés que los compañeros.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Malbecblend said:


> No veo ninguna razón para usar el tiempo modo subjuntivo.





Doraemon- said:


> Como traducción veo mucho más razonable el uso del subjuntivo
> Por tanto opino al revés que los compañeros.


¿Dices que emplear _una democracia que funcione _como una traducción de _a functioning democracy _es más razonable que _una democracia que funciona_? Acaso opines que sin considerar la frase como una traducción, es decir, al evaluarla por sus propios méritos, sería mejor usar o se espera el subjuntivo    Me parece claro que la cita en inglés exige el indicativo en su traducción.


----------



## elroy

@Doraemon-, that’s exactly what I thought!  So I was surprised by the responses in favor of the indicative.

The original English doesn’t say that a functioning democracy necessarily exists anywhere. 

I think the idea can be rephrased as “Si buscamos una democracia que funcion*e*, necesitamos…”

I’m curious to hear more!


----------



## swift

... de una democracia funcional...


----------



## iribela

O ...de una democracia operante...


----------



## swift

iribela said:


> O ...de una democracia operante...


¡Excelente!


----------



## Lamarimba

Me parece que si yo digo "un avión funcional u operante" me estoy refiriendo a un avión que vuel*e*, ¿no?

Pido disculpas a los moderadores por introducir un avión. Hablamos solo de gramática aquí. Estructuras.


----------



## Azarosa

“La libertad de expresión es la base de una democracia que funcione" es correcta también en subjuntivo, en el sentido de que no promueva censura alguna (se trata de una cuestión aspectual).


----------



## Mister Draken

Sin lugar a dudas es una cuestión aspectual.

El uso del indicativo denota que quien afirma cree que alguna vez hubo o que hay democracias que funcionan y para ello es necesaria la libertad de expresión.

El uso del subjuntivo denota que lo dicho anteriormente ("que alguna vez hubo o que hay democracias que funcionan") no es lo verdaderamente más importante por cuanto no entra a considerar si hubo o no, si hay o no. Denota que en teoría o en términos abstractos la democracia funciona en la medida en que haya libertad de expresión. Tal vez sea una forma sutil de poner provisoriamente en duda que haya habido o haya democracias efectivas y al mismo tiempo afirmar que en el caso hipotético de que alguna vez vaya ahaber la base será la libertad de expresión.

Posiblemente haya otros matices aspectuales.


----------



## gvergara

Hola:


Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿Dices que emplear _una democracia que funcione _como una traducción de _a functioning democracy _es más razonable que _una democracia que funciona_?


No sé si es más razonable, pero honestamente por acá tampoco veo nada reprochable en el uso del subjuntivo. Sin leer la pregunta original la oración no me habría llamado la atención en lo más mínimo.


----------



## ilya

Totalmente de acuerdo don Doraemon: me parece correcto, incluso imprescindible, el uso del subjuntivo para expresar una teoría sobre las democracias. Al igual que en el muy adecuado ejemplo de Lamarimba, una avión que vuela está en el aire y un avión que vuele puede estar en el hangar: se subraya su capacidad de volar, no su actividad real. Por lo mismo, "una democracia que funcione" subraya la capacidad de una democracia de funcionar. Distinto sería: "Es difícil restringir la libertad de expresión en una democracia que funciona, como Estados Unidos".


----------



## Sendro Páez

Malbecblend said:


> Acá está Elon Musk explicando el motivo por el cual invirtió tanto dinero en Twitter:
> 
> La libertad de expresión es la base de una democracia que funcione y Twitter es la plaza pública digital donde se debaten asuntos vitales para el futuro de la humanidad. [Hiciste un uso innecesario y, después, incorrecto de las comillas].​
> Noto que dice «funcione» y no _funciona_, pero no entiendo la razón por la cual se emplea el subjuntivo. Es una declaración afirmativa, *¿*no? No veo ninguna razón para usar el tiempo subjuntivo.


Curiosamente, dado que no dispongo de contexto, a mí me ocurre justo al revés: no veo ninguna razón para usar el modo indicativo en _funcionar_. Me explicaré:

Si todo lo que tengo es esa oración compleja con esos tres tiempos verbales de indicativo y ese otro en subjuntivo, mi interpretación de este extracto (o, si se quiere, mi reconstrucción mental de su contexto) es que el hablante está especulando en la primera parte (y, por supuesto, hablando de algo concreto —«Twitter»— en la segunda). Así pues, pregunto a quienes sí conocen el contexto: ¿es mi interpretación correcta? Si vuestra respuesta fuera negativa (es decir, si respondierais que el _ínclito_ está hablando de un sistema democrático concreto actual), sabríamos que el subjuntivo ha sido usado incorrectamente en la traducción.

Por favor, tened en cuenta este esquema más amplio de la situación, lo que espero ayude:

La libertad de expresión *es* [INDICATIVO] la base de una democracia que *funcione* [SUBJUNTIVO] y Twitter *es* [INDICATIVO] la plaza pública digital donde se *debaten* [INDICATIVO] asuntos vitales para el futuro de la humanidad.​
He subrayado las dos proposiciones subordinadas de relativo para recalcar el paralelismo. Yo, por cierto, no vería motivo para poner _debatir_ en subjuntivo.

Por otro lado, me gustaría señalar que la oposición gramatical que presentan las formas verbales _funciona_ y _funcione_ es el modo (indicativo ↔ subjuntivo). Con respecto al accidente del verbo llamado _aspecto_, yo, por mi parte, las veo idénticas. Lo digo por el uso del término gramatical «aspectual» en los mensajes 15 y 16 de, respectivamente, Azarosa y Mister Draken.


----------



## ilya

A mí me parece obvio que Musk no habla de una democracia en concreto, porque eso sería limitar todo el debate a un país determinado. Pero Twitter es una empresa internacional, y con certeza, este debate se aplica a muchos países, por lo tanto, Musk no puede referirse a una única democracia que funciona. Probablemente, la traducción habría sido más acertada así: "La libertad de expresión es la base de toda democracia que funcione..." Al reemplazar "una" por "toda" se explicita la referencia a un concepto, no un caso. Sería bastante extraño atribuirle al empresario interestelar una intención de limitar el debate a un país determinado. Por otra parte, el indicativo de la segunda frase es obvio: Twitter es la plaza donde se debate. Eso no es una teoría ni un concepto, sino un hecho; este debate está teniendo lugar. Sería imposible poner "debatir" en subjuntivo.
Agrego: una clásica expresión sería "La libertad de expresión es parte de toda democracia *que se precie*". Nunca se dice "que se precia". El subjuntivo indica una aplicación teórica a una categoría, no un caso real.


----------



## Ballenero

A mí no me gusta ni la una ni la otra.
Ninguna de las dos me suena como una forma de hablar natural.

Veo tres opciones:

-La libertad de expresión es la base para que una democracia funcione.
Así lo hubiera traducido yo.

-La libertad de expresión es la base de una democracia que funciona adecuadamente/convenientemente/correctamente.
Pienso que hay que añadir la forma en la que funciona, sin ello la frase no funciona.

-La libertad de expresión es la base de toda democracia.
Una democracia es o no es; no hay término medio, o sea, si una democracia no funciona es que no es una democracia.
(Esta explicación vale para los dos ejemplos anteriores) una democracia que funciona y una democracia que no funciona no son iguales, la primera sí lo es, la segunda, no.


----------



## Doraemon-

ilya said:


> Agrego: una clásica expresión sería "La libertad de expresión es parte de toda democracia *que se precie*". Nunca se dice "que se precia". El subjuntivo indica una aplicación teórica a una categoría, no un caso real.


Exacto.


----------



## elroy

Sendro Páez said:


> me gustaría señalar que la oposición gramatical que presentan las formas verbales _funciona_ y _funcione_ es el modo (indicativo ↔ subjuntivo). Con respecto al accidente del verbo llamado _aspecto_, yo, por mi parte, las veo idénticas.


¡Correcto!

Aspectual sería por ejemplo la diferencia entre “comí” y “comía”.


----------



## iribela

No sé si el traductor optó por "que funcione" por falta de ideas o de tiempo, o de las dos, pero el inglés dice "...of a functioning democracy" no habla de "a democracy that functions...". Viendo _functioning_ como lo que es aquí, un adjetivo, en el caso de recurrir a la expresión "que funciona/e", para mí el indicativo sería más adecuado.


----------



## elroy

iribela said:


> el inglés dice "...of a functioning democracy" no habla de "a democracy that functions...".


The latter is simply less idiomatic.  The meaning is the same.


----------



## iribela

elroy said:


> The latter is simply less idiomatic.  The meaning is the same.


I don't think it's a matter of being more or less idiomatic.
Straying from the original form created an issue that wasn't there before. I see a lot of adjectives translated using verbs (que funcione, que caiga, etc.), and for the most part it reflects a lack of resourcefulness or knowledge on the part of the translator. There are instances where we struggle to match an English adjective, to find a suitable equivalent for the translation, but this one wasn't one of them.


----------



## elroy

iribela said:


> I don't think it's a matter of being more or less idiomatic.


In English, it is.

There’s no difference in meaning, so using the relative clause in the translation is perfectly valid in my opinion.  For me, and I think for the majority here, the subjunctive is the obvious choice in that case: he’s talking about functioning democracy as a concept, whether or not one exists, has ever existed, or will ever exist. 

As I said:


elroy said:


> I think the idea can be rephrased as “Si buscamos una democracia que funcion*e*, necesitamos…”



That said, yes, using an adjective in Spanish renders the subjunctive/indicative question moot, of course.


----------



## iribela

elroy said:


> In English, it is.
> 
> There’s no difference in meaning, so using the relative clause in the translation is perfectly valid in my opinion.  For me, and I think for the majority here, the subjunctive is the obvious choice in that case: he’s talking about functioning democracy as a concept, whether or not one exists, has ever existed, or will ever exist.


I didn't say it wasn't. I just don't think the choice was made based on whether one expression was more or less idiomatic than the other. It may be that the majority here favors the subjunctive as the obvious choice, and I wouldn't go as far as censoring it, but from my point of view the indicative works here. Of course, rephrasing something can open up the possibilities, you suggest "Si buscamos una democracia que funcion*e*..." and I could have translated "En una democracia que funcion*a*, la libertad de expresión..."


----------



## elroy

iribela said:


> I just don't think the choice was made based on whether one expression was more or less idiomatic than the other.


I never said anything about what was idiomatic _in Spanish_.  I said that _in English_, the adjective is more idiomatic than the relative.  That wasn’t even my main point, so you can just ignore it.  My main point was just that _the meaning_ is the same in English.  You seemed to suggest that in Spanish the relative was inferior to an adjective because the English uses an adjective.  In terms of meaning, it’s not: English could have used a relative with no change to the meaning.

In any event, I still don’t understand the support for the indicative.  It would be helpful for those who think the indicative works to elaborate and explain what shades of meaning they think it conveys and how, in their view, it is faithful to the meaning expressed in the original.


----------



## iribela

elroy said:


> My main point was just that _the meaning_ is the same in English.  You seemed to suggest that in Spanish the relative was inferior to an adjective because the English uses an adjective.  In terms of meaning, it’s not: English could have used a relative with no change to the meaning.


The meaning is the same, I understand. I hadn't thought of the relative as "inferior" to the adjective, just unjustified.

As far as explaining how, in my view, the indicative is faithful to the meaning in the original, I can base myself in the definition of "functioning" - _performing or able to perform its regular functioning_. Again, I'm not opposed to the subjunctive, thinking of 'being able to perform,' but the indicative, 'performs' better reflects, in my opinion, the statement _Free speech is the bedrock of a functioning democracy/democracy that functions._ I could be wrong, but my experience tells me that if the original had been worded as _a democracy that functions_ instead of _a functioning democracy_, it would have been rendered as 'que funciona.'


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Really what Musk meant, Y'all, is _a well-functioning democracy, _also know as _a democracy that functions well_, a concept that in this day and age belongs to the realm of the hypothetical.  The translator got it right --  _que funcione_


----------



## iribela

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Really what Musk meant, Y'all, is _a well-functioning democracy, _also know as _a democracy that functions well_, a concept that in this day and age belongs to the realm of the hypothetical.  The translator got it right --  _que funcione_


I don't see how adding "well" changes the verb mode, but I'm curious, was there clarification from Musk then?


----------



## swift

Obsérvense estos ejemplos con estructuras paralelas:

¿Cuál es el secreto de un equipo con escasos recursos que alcanza cinco finales en cuatro años en el fútbol colombiano? | arturobando.blogspot.com.
El secreto de una pareja que se lleva 45 años: «Tener sexo todos los días» | La voz de Asturias.
El secreto de una librera que solo vende las obras que le gustan de verdad. | WMagazín.
Los Soprano: el secreto de una serie que tendió un espejo a EEUU. | nacion.com.
En los cuatro casos, hay algo más allá de lo morfosintáctico y aspectual y es semántico pero también enciclopédico: lo semántico es que la existencia de un secreto no es compatible con la inexistencia de un originador o depositario de dicho secreto; lo enciclopédico queda de manifiesto en nuestro conocimiento de la existencia de una serie llamada “Los Soprano”.

Lo que @Reina de la Aldea intenta plantear es que nuestro conocimiento enciclopédico es también el producto de una serie de dinámicas sociopolíticas que nos empujan a filtrar la información con distintos tamices. En este caso concreto, unas personas podrían creer que no ha existido una democracia que halla llegado a reunir las características descritas, mientras que otras citarían democracias concretas que lo han logrado. Para el primer grupo de personas, el subjuntivo es la única forma posible. El segundo grupo tiene más variantes que alargarían inútilmente el hilo.

Nótese además que el artículo indeterminado solo complica las cosas: con el determinado, el indicativo es más fácil concebir, como en “la base de las democracias que funcionan” (= las que existen y que funcionan).


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

iribela said:


> I don't see how adding "well" changes the verb mode


Since a democracy that isn't functioning or that doesn't function is not or no longer a democracy, it only makes sense to talk about relative levels of "positive" (>0) functioning, for instance, a democracy that's functioning well, well enough, good enough for government work, etc.  I believe what Musk had in mind was a sort of ideal, top-notch, or well-functioning democracy, the manifestation of which belongs to the realm of the hypothetical.  To be clear:


swift said:


> Lo que @Reina de la Aldea intenta plantear es que nuestro conocimiento enciclopédico es también el producto de una serie de dinámicas sociopolíticas que nos empujan a filtrar la información con distintos tamices. En este caso concreto, unas personas podrían creer que no ha existido una democracia que halla llegado a reunir las características descritas, mientras que otras citarían democracias concretas que lo han logrado. Para el primer grupo de personas, el subjuntivo es la única forma posible. El segundo grupo tiene más variantes que alargarían inútilmente el hilo.





iribela said:


> but I'm curious, was there clarification from Musk then?


Only on what constitutes free speech: 


> “By ‘free speech’, I simply mean that which matches the law. -- The Economic Times


Said another way, speech uncorrupted by clarification


----------



## iribela

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Since a democracy that isn't functioning or that doesn't function is not or no longer a democracy, it only makes sense to talk about relative levels of "positive" (>0) functioning, for instance, a democracy that's functioning well, well enough, good enough for government work, etc.  I believe what Musk had in mind was a sort of ideal, top-notch, or well-functioning democracy, the manifestation of which belongs to the realm of the hypothetical.  To be clear:
> 
> 
> Only on what constitutes free speech:
> 
> Said another way, speech uncorrupted by clarification


Le voy a dar la razón a Swift. Continuar este intercambio no logrará más que alargar el hilo inútilmente. Saludos.


----------

